# First time rendering wax....clean enough?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Looks clean enough to me. Dirty is here right out of the solar melter with slumgum on the bottom. Those dark stains on yours don't look like a problem to me. The consumer has to melt it anyways and can do their cleanup.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

One of my batches of orange SHB comb wax, also with minor staining on the bottom.


----------



## sr73087 (Mar 25, 2015)

Where do most people sell the wax? 

I was thinking maybe most lip balm, maybe a few candles but if its worth decent money.....


----------

